# Late Doe - ML & Bow?



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

A different spin on a question asked before. I know I cannot hunt with a bow & ML during the late doe season by myself. Can my son & I share a blind? I would be bow hunting for a buck, he would be looking to collect a Doe with the ML.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Good question. 

I was wondering the same thing next week during the concurrent antlerless/muzzleloader season. Can my son and I share a blind, with me toting a shotgun for antlerless deer and him carrying a muzzleloader for an antlered buck? 

I'd have to assume the answer to your question and mine is that it's legal, but I wanted to make certain that was a correct assumption.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

I cannot find anything illegal about that particular method. [SIZE=-1]The law says that during the archery deer seasons, it is illegal to carry afield a pistol, revolver or other firearm while bow hunting for deer, unless the individual is properly licensed to hunt deer with a firearm and is hunting in an area open to firearm deer hunting. During the concurrent seasons, you would be licensed to hunt with bow and your son would be licensed to hunt with a firearm. Sitting in the same blind isn't a violation. [/SIZE]


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

The scenario you stated would be LEGAL!! If you are hunting an animal in the given season with the RIGHT weapon then you are LEGAL, plain and simple. NOW, if you were taking both guns with you in the woods, shot/ML and you shot a BUCK with your ML, then you are in VIOLATION of carrying a SHOTGUN, with a BUCK SHOT!!!

Would a CO really get you for this, I dont know, but that is how I interperted (sp) it. I hope this helps.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

propbuster said:


> I know I cannot hunt with a bow & ML during the late doe season by myself.



Why Not?

If you can legally shoot a doe with a gun and you can legally shoot one with a bow then you can legally hunt with both. As long as you comply with the hunter orange rule that is needed to hunt with a gun and you do not attempt to take a buck with the bow. 

Steve


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Steven Arend said:


> Why Not?
> 
> If you can legally shoot a doe with a gun and you can legally shoot one with a bow then you can legally hunt with both. As long as you comply with the hunter orange rule that is needed to hunt with a gun and you do not attempt to take a buck with the bow.
> 
> Steve


Incorrect.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Steven Arend said:


> Why Not?
> 
> If you can legally shoot a doe with a gun and you can legally shoot one with a bow then you can legally hunt with both. As long as you comply with the hunter orange rule that is needed to hunt with a gun and you do not attempt to take a buck with the bow.
> 
> Steve


Because it is a violation to be in possession of a firearm while bow hunting and a bow is not an approved weapon to take a deer during muzzleloading season.


----------



## walleyechaser (Jan 12, 2001)

boehr said:


> Because it is a violation to be in possession of a firearm while bow hunting and a bow is not an approved weapon to take a deer during muzzleloading season.


As you state you cannot be hunting with a firearm during early bow season (Oct-Nov 14) however, the late seasons are different as late bow reopens on Dec 1st while SLP ML is Dec 7-23 and late antlerless is Dec 17-Jan1. In other words they overlap. So,if you are legal,hunter orange,etc.,correct tags,why would it be illegal for one to have both a ML and bow with them?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh Boy,

Here we go again!

Why don't you just try a search about this topic in this forum? This has been beaten nearly to death in this forum before.

The bottom line is, by the language of the law, it is simply illegal to hunt with both. You must choose one or the other, even if you have legal tags for both.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

So, a person can hunt in a county with late antlerless with a shotgun and an antlerless tag, say this weekend, (when both muzzleloader and late antlerless are both open)?

He/she just cannot shoot a antlered deer, correct?

If he/she had a muzzleloader though, they could shoot either sex, correct?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> If he/she had a muzzleloader though, they could shoot either sex, correct?


Correct !!!!!!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

walleyechaser said:


> As you state you cannot be hunting with a firearm during early bow season (Oct-Nov 14) however, the late seasons are different as late bow reopens on Dec 1st while SLP ML is Dec 7-23 and late antlerless is Dec 17-Jan1. In other words they overlap. So,if you are legal,hunter orange,etc.,correct tags,why would it be illegal for one to have both a ML and bow with them?


This is the very reason I am so strict in this forum so people don't get confused. When it runs rapid by opinion and remarks that don't pertain to the question people get confused and could get into trouble.

The very first post by propbuster was titled *"Late Doe - ML & Bow?"* Then came SA's question. My answer was pertaining to muzzleloading season and archery season being that one can take an antlerless deer with a bow or muzzleloader with an antlerless permit but depending which you are hunting, the "muzzleloading season" or "archery season". Maybe it is me that doesn't understand the question, I don't know.

Now if you are in one of the counties with an approved late anterless season and you are talking about just the late antlerless season then there very well could be a different answer so to prevent more confusion I am going to close this thread and allow those to start a new thread with more specific question.


----------

